# New Ibanez Premium with Wenge/Bubinga neck (Ibanez Guitar Festival content)



## simonXsludge (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys!

I went to the Ibanez Guitar Festival in Germany this weekend. It was really awesome. Lots of good people and great players (Paul Gilbert, Tosin Abasi, Xavier Reyes, Gary Willis, ...), lots of Ibanez guitars, vintage and new, and lots of fun.

However, I stumbled over a new Premium 6-string in the show room:












The finish is really awesome, on the front and on the back. The finish on the back was actually a trans black-ish finish with a hint of purple, it looked gorgeous. The neck felt great, maybe a tad beefier than your average Wizard, but very comfortable. I'm tempted to get one and throw a pearl pickguard on it, because I hate middle PUs. Funny thing... neither the guys from Meinl (Ibanez' distributor in Germany/Poland), nor the guys from Hoshino Japan could tell me the model number, but they assured it's coming out. Apparently it's just a brand new model for the Summer.


Two more photos from the event:






Paul Gilbert workshop on main stage. He has a great and motivating way to get across the stuff he wants to show you. Really enjoyed this. Good music and a couple of laughs.






I also joined the Tosin Abasi masterclass. It was cool, but I must admit that his style of playing and favour for harmonies really are the complete opposite of what I am doing when writing music. I asked him a question about atonality, but he's not exactly way into it. I'm obsessed with it, though. However, he did show me a couple of runs he is playing every now and then and they were the closest thing to atonality he could think of. Cool guy, slightly chaotic workshop and two fanboys took all of his attention for quite a while and even kept asking for more stuff when he made it clear that he had to leave, haha.

Excuse the shitty iPhone photos.

Enjoy!


----------



## SimonEriksson (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks great, really classy


----------



## Zado (Jun 23, 2013)

> I'm tempted to get one and throw a pearl pickguard on it, because I hate middle PUs.


do and you have a hell of amazing looking instrument


----------



## astralsearcher (Jun 23, 2013)

that neck is sweet


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the trend that they're starting with these necks.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 23, 2013)

aWoodenShip said:


> I like the trend that they're starting with these necks.



Even just a white one would look awesome, too. And that neck


----------



## User Name (Jun 23, 2013)

hooohoohooo that is freaking niiieeeeccceeee...


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoooo, that's lovely


----------



## MikeH (Jun 23, 2013)

If this isn't like $1200+ range, I'm buying one. Hopefully they'll pin it right around $1000 or less. Beautiful looking.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 23, 2013)

WANT


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 23, 2013)

Why do I have the feeling it won't come to the US?


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Jun 23, 2013)

:O HAWT!


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jun 23, 2013)

Paul and Tosin in the same place... wow.
nice guitar... but Tosin's apparel really stole the show here. LOL


----------



## CptMcKay (Jun 23, 2013)

At first glance, I thought this was an RGA. Needless to say, I had a heart attack.

This is awesome.


----------



## nik35 (Jun 23, 2013)

Cool! What model is that S series with the SynchroniZR trem on the lower right?


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 23, 2013)

hope it comes to the US... and with a hardtail? maybe? please?


----------



## theo (Jun 24, 2013)

That neck is a thing of beauty... Must...Not...Buy...


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 24, 2013)

They should make a premium 8 with a wenge neck... *cough*
Also I neeeed this


----------



## theo (Jun 24, 2013)

They should start introducing necks like this to more of their range.


----------



## skeels (Jun 24, 2013)

That neck is bad agent.


Also +2 for atonal bliss!


----------



## GXPO (Jun 24, 2013)

Ibanez are seriously selling this premium line, I mean, some people have been saying they feel better than their prestige Ibby's. The Premiums I've played versus my MiJ's is a different story though.

EDIT: Thanked for the photos


----------



## theo (Jun 24, 2013)

I own a MIJ '99 S7420 and a prestige RG1550m, Comparing them next to my S1XXV and UV70P the only marked difference is in the little finishing details. The 'playability' is very close if not even.


----------



## s4tch (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the images and the story, Simon!

I'm also against middle pickups. I hope they won't limit this wenge/bubinga neck to a HSH 6er with a trem; it would be nice to see a hardtail HH 6&7, too.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 24, 2013)

nik35 said:


> Cool! What model is that S series with the SynchroniZR trem on the lower right?


Seemed to be another new Premium model. I didn't take a super close look at it, but it looked more like an SA than an SV to me from the aesthetics. The Synchronizr trem points towards a Premium SV, though. Great looking finish, too.


----------



## Allealex (Jun 24, 2013)

Sweet Jesus, if this is coming out with an hardtail...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow. The more I see necks like these, the more I like them.


----------



## WillDfx (Jun 24, 2013)

Please be available for the U.S


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 24, 2013)

Modding heaven


----------



## Rojne (Jun 24, 2013)

If that RG comes out in this forsaken country Im getting it fo sho!

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## gavn13 (Jun 24, 2013)

we need this in the states


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 24, 2013)

God damn that is sexy as hell. I will be surprised if this drops in the US....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Why do I have the feeling it won't come to the US?



Right? Everything unique and awesome like that ends up being Japan/UK/EU market only. 



WillDfx said:


> Please be available for the U.S



SERIOUSLY IBANEZ, PLEAAAAASE! 


THIS:














I NEEEEEEDS IT! 


Thanks for posting up the pics and info dude, looks like some neat stuff coming down the pike (hopefully that pike also splits to the US somewhere along the way! ) from Ibanez.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 24, 2013)

Perhaps if the model number wasn't being disclosed the guitar in question is an unannounced signature model. 

It could also be a proto. While all previous prototypes were LACS, Fujigen, or a private contractor; Ibanez's ownership of their Indonesian Premium facility could lead to them doing some R&D there. 

Personally, having owned a couple wenge neck'd basses, I'm not entirely sold on it. It's solid, but not any better than the maple I've grown quite accustomed to. Can't say it really did much for tone either. It does look cool though, like a poor man's rosewood. 

Neat model.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It does look cool though, like a poor man's rosewood.



Poor men need rosewood-like necks too!


----------



## edonmelon (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like I will be catapulting my money towards Ibanez in the near future.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 24, 2013)

Saw this on instagram this morning. Such a beautiful guitar!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope you guys in the US will get it, but we all know how it is. I often happen to want the models that are either Japan- or US-exclusive, haha.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps if the model number wasn't being disclosed the guitar in question is an unannounced signature model.


It really seemed that they just didn't know the model number right off the bat. They were all throwing wild numbers around but weren't sure. They did say it was just a new Premium model for a Summer release.


----------



## jeleopard (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my want. A shame it'll probably be like >1k


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a beautiful top and that neck is so cool!! Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Valennic (Jun 24, 2013)

I love wenge necks, so this is VERY relevant to my interests.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 24, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It does look cool though, like a poor man's rosewood.


Rosewood is not that expensive, it's more because such necks are mostly used by high end manufacturers atm. Rosewood doesn't cost more than maple in itself. Else we'd get maple fingerboards on budget guitars ^^


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 24, 2013)

It'd be meet to swap necks on this with an rga121 if they made a hardtail. Just sand down the headstock and slap a prestige decal on give it stainless frets. Or am I thinking to hard?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 24, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Rosewood is not that expensive, it's more because such necks are mostly used by high end manufacturers atm. Rosewood doesn't cost more than maple in itself. Else we'd get maple fingerboards on budget guitars ^^



It depends on the species and quality more than anything else. The pretty cuts that are big enough (without defects) and strong enough (properly dried, of the particular species) are more expensive than the fair you find on lower end guitar.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 25, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps if the model number wasn't being disclosed the guitar in question is an unannounced signature model.
> 
> It could also be a proto. While all previous prototypes were LACS, Fujigen, or a private contractor; Ibanez's ownership of their Indonesian Premium facility could lead to them doing some R&D there.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that is what my 1405 has. I don't know enough about the wood to know if it's good/bad/etc, it is pretty.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 25, 2013)

Is this real life?!


----------



## sochmo (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow look at that neck


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 25, 2013)

How many people have actually had wenge neck guitars?


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 25, 2013)

bubinga is one of my top 10 favorite words


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> How many people have actually had wenge neck guitars?


 
I've had two Warwick basses with it, but that's it. How many guitars have even had wenge over the years?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 25, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> How many people have actually had wenge neck guitars?



I've had one, wenge and Purple Heart with an ebony board.


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 25, 2013)

All I have is my Warwick bass.... I'm assuming most just like the look and who can blame them really


----------



## JoeChugs (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm floored by that guitar, and will buy if it comes out.

How does the Wenge/bubinga neck compare to maple?


----------



## Meddl (Jun 29, 2013)

and friend of mine and i played this beauty when we were at the ibanez guitar festival as well and also no one could tell us where to get one 

GAS!!!


----------



## JoeChugs (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe we should all email a link to this thread to Ibanez, show some demand

OP- did you play the guitar? If so does it play well?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 30, 2013)

whatupitsjoe said:


> OP- did you play the guitar? If so does it play well?


I did. It wasn't set up well, so it didn't play that great. The neck was a tad beefier than your typical Wizard IIRC, but still comfortable. With a setup to your liking, I'm sure it plays great.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 1, 2013)

This is the neck for my Vik FF8. I was going with Rosewood, but I have a neck through already and just want something different. I change my mind constantly on that!

I also swore off stock guitars and then what do I do? Buy an RGD 2127z. I would definitely go for one of these, in a 7 preferably, and no middle pickup. If it comes to the USA. Damn my stupid soft spot for Ibanez!


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Sep 2, 2013)

relevant bump- I believe I've just tracked this down on Ikebe. ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãIbanez RG970WBWZ-WLB ã10æä¸­æ¬çºå£²äºå®ã


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Sep 2, 2013)

Paul Reed Shred said:


> relevant bump- I believe I've just tracked this down on Ikebe. ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãIbanez RG970WBWZ-WLB ã10æä¸.æ¬çºå£²äºå®ã



Thank you, kind sir 

It appears to be a spot model, as in not coming to the states. 

But for 1000, you could import it if you really need it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> But for 1000, you could import it if you really need it.



Same price for an RG920/RG950, not bad.


----------



## tommychains (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful! I can see this going for 1599 USD on the ibanez site. I'm sure it would sell at any price range, primarily due to neck. I'm not aware of any production models with that combination, but i'd sure as hell give it a whirl.

I really have to get tickets to NAMM when I have the chance. I keep missing out here in nowhereland, new york.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 2, 2013)

tommychains said:


> Beautiful! I can see this going for 1599 USD on the ibanez site. I'm sure it would sell at any price range, primarily due to neck. I'm not aware of any production models with that combination, but i'd sure as hell give it a whirl.
> 
> I really have to get tickets to NAMM when I have the chance. I keep missing out here in nowhereland, new york.



These aren't going into full production, they [it] was a spot/demo model made for a couple of the European music fairs, not NAMM. 

It's going for $1k on Ikebe apparently.


----------



## tommychains (Sep 2, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> These aren't going into full production, they [it] was a spot/demo model made for a couple of the European music fairs, not NAMM.
> 
> It's going for $1k on Ikebe apparently.



Of course when I don't have any spending money. Story of my life 

Well I said NAMM because since I live stateside, going to europe wouldn't be worth it for me. I know these weren't here but I still keep missing the cool stuff nonetheless.

Edit: for $1000, someone better buy one and post a NGD.


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 4, 2013)

back of that neck=superb


----------



## NoahFett (Sep 4, 2013)

Too bad this is isn't going to be a production model.
I really dig that neck...

There is an S premium that Musicians Friend is selling with the same neck:

Ibanez S Series Musician&#39;s Friend 30th Anniversary Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on this-but I also have a local guy willing to give me a great deal on an RG1421F...first world problems I guess.


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd absolutely buy one


----------



## MikeH (Sep 5, 2013)

NoahFett said:


> Too bad this is isn't going to be a production model.
> I really dig that neck...
> 
> There is an S premium that Musicians Friend is selling with the same neck:
> ...



God dammit. Stay away from the credit card applications!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 5, 2013)

NoahFett said:


> Too bad this is isn't going to be a production model.
> I really dig that neck...
> 
> There is an S premium that Musicians Friend is selling with the same neck:
> ...



Fuck me. That's awesome.


----------



## GBH14 (Sep 5, 2013)

NoahFett said:


> Too bad this is isn't going to be a production model.
> I really dig that neck...



It is a production model.. Well it is in the uk anyway.. I had this sent to me by Ibanez UK today...

Electric Guitars RG - RG970WBWZ PREMIUM | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 5, 2013)

wow this needs to come out NOW. way too pretty to NOT be mine


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 6, 2013)

GBH14 said:


> It is a production model.. Well it is in the uk anyway.. I had this sent to me by Ibanez UK today...
> 
> Electric Guitars RG - RG970WBWZ PREMIUM | Ibanez guitars


 
It's in the Ibanez AU site as well.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 6, 2013)

Just came here to say that it's in DK too. Thought I was all "breaking newzz!", but alas.

How many other production guitars have wenge necks, BTW?


----------



## Dog Bitten (Sep 6, 2013)

It's on the Canadian site too. I've been holding off buying a new guitar hoping this one would become available. It sure is a beauty. It'll be my first locking trem.


----------



## GBH14 (Sep 6, 2013)

The locking trem is the only thing stopping me buying this.

I really wish Ibanez would offer their guitars with the option of a fixed bridge or locking trem, just like most the other big manufacturers do. Look at ESP - most of their standard series, and even ltd range, have the choice of a fixed bridge or trem.


----------



## ExtendedRange (Sep 8, 2013)

If there is a god, this will end up as a hard tail.


----------



## Iconoclasts (Sep 8, 2013)

there is no god, only the devil, and look what he brought me some time ago 













RG 921 CB CBF 

&#9675;Neck Type :5pcs Wenge / Bubinga Wizard Neck
&#9675;Body :Carballo Top / Mahogany Body
&#9675;Fingerboard :Rosewood Fingerboard
&#9675;Bridge :Tight-End R Bridge
&#9675;Neck PU imarzio IBZ
&#9675;Bridge PU iMarzio IBZ
&#9675;Hardware :Cosmo Black

It's a one off from the Premium factory. No idea what carballo is, google doesn't help. Very well built and extremely lightweight, sounds softer and warmer than a typical RG. Neck profile is definitely rounder and thicker than any Wizard neck out there.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks sick !!!!


----------



## Velokki (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoah, what a finish on the back of that neck!! That is just classy beyond definition.


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Sep 8, 2013)

Iconoclasts said:


> there is no god, only the devil, and look what he brought me some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want this. I need this. How do I get this?


----------



## Freek (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi all,

just created an account because I loved the postings about the walnut RG so much and I wanted to do a writeup about it (and I'm not a native English speaker, so please forgive me).

I just gone one of the RG970 WBWZ (walnut burst) and just played it for about 1 hour.
I absolutely adore basic RG(1)550s, but own a variety of japanese RGs (even one with ash body), 2x JEMs, 1x J.Custom (the infamous ash body RRG1 ) and 1x S5470 with a real walnut burl top.

Unfortunately my fascination with the neck woods of this "Premium" couldn't convince me to keep the guitar, so it's going back to the shop next week.

What wrong? The guitar as a whole feels absolutely cheap, and I don't know why, really. 

First, the neck wasn't properly waxed and oiled and despite being not lacquered is kinda sticky and rough/coarse at the same time.
Then, the body polish lacquer is quite sticky, too, and you'll leave ugly finger prints all over - despite that I had just washed my hands properly. Reminds me of those bad Fender lacquers, or (cheap) chinese or korean guitars. Not even the highly glossy and reflective finish of my RRG1 has that problem.

Sound-wise all well-known 5 positions are there; the neck PU is a little bit too bright and biting, the bridge PU is missing a little more warmth/thickness/aggressiveness for my taste, but different strings (stock = D'Addario 9er) could maybe improve that.
But the feeling still is kinda off for an Ibanez, like bad or too light or too many pieces of wood being used.

Very bad
- humbucker height neck+bridge is not adjustable, and both are very very close to the strings. I feel that this also adds to the problem of the sound being sterile.
- frets don't seem to be proper jumbo ones, they're a little smaller and little less tall
- sound in general is sterile and flat, you cannot make it groan and sing and sigh
- there is that "comfortable feeling of mass swinging" missing - maybe the cheaper Zero bridge is the problem and the chambers for electronics take out too much mass

Very good
- in between positions have a nice chime, middle+bridge split sounds even better than a Strat
- middle and higher gain sounds are nicely focused and still retain a certain warmth
- the attack is very, very, very quick and strings ring out nicely (but no wonder due to the huge string height...  )
- fret job is good and edges are rounded


But there's still something missing... I'm just not falling in love when I'm touching it. 
And it's just like with women, you don't bother.
Maybe mine is just a bad model? The neck is also not that comfortable as the prestige ones - just like many very small details missing.

Cheers and have fun,
~F


----------



## Doombreed (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the review mate.

It's a bummer to hear that the guitar is a disappointment because the neck looks fantastic and it is a bit of a departure from the standard RGs. It does mirror my experiences testing out the premium line though. They simply tend to feel somewhat 'cheap'.

Have you had the opportunity to test any of the other premium line guitars so far?


----------



## Clydefrog (Sep 21, 2013)

I really like everything about that, except (yeah, there's always an except with me and Ibanez...) the rosewood fretboard. Just looks so gross.


----------



## Freek (Sep 21, 2013)

OK, I had another go at it. A lot(!) of rubbing with a microfibre cloth helped against the neck's stickiness a bit, but it's still not really fully comfortable.

I'll try to sneak in pictures of mine by tomorrow, as the burl is different than on the promotional guitar (and also different than on the first pictures). And also everybody wants to see that gorgeous neck  

@Doombreed: It's the first premium I've taken home, but the 3rd I had in my hands. The other ones felt OK, just after they came out. I was thrilled by the fret work at first (just like they do the J.Customs)...
The neck DOES look fantastic, it's also a pleasure to look down on it while playing.
I hope Ibanez does more exotic woods for necks in the future - please for Fujigens, too.

@Clydefrog: The rather unfortunate rosewood fingerboard blends in nicely, it has a Pao Ferro look to it or even roasted Maple.
But it doesn't feel and look like the good old rosewoods on the pre 2000 RGs, it seems to be very dry, hollow and lightweight, not rich, evenly grained/figured, dense and "oily" as my others are. The S5470's looks at least similar, but feels much more "compressed" and "heavy". Sorry, but it's difficult to explain.

As I'm not keeping it I won't do any experiments - soaking the fretboard in very good olive oil usually did the trick with the other ones.

5way is good, precise and easy to switch, but lacks that smooth pudding feel the old JEMs have. Knobs definately have a too low mass, but seem to be lightweight metal ones, not plastic (maybe more on the cheap side than the usual RGs).
Definately missing is the sideway screw, so you have an orientation for both volume and - more important for me - tone.

I'll have another try tomorrow. Hopefully this helps to get an understanding for this guitar.

Price: 999EUR MSRP, got it for 899 = 1,215$ and is exspected to drop to 879.

Cheers,
F


----------



## Freek (Sep 22, 2013)

And now for a few pictures, all done with natural lighting 
The burl is nice, but looks a little flat for my taste.

And I think I found what's off - the neck edges are sharp end edgy like hell  , as you can clearly see on the second to last picture. Compared to an old RG (last picture) - which is done right and has that rich rosewood I tried to describe.

It's a real shame they don't roll the edges for the Premium line - make them feel like touching a SA160FM 

Cheers!


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 22, 2013)

Its a shame they didn't just do this with the Prestige line. I'm sure those problems wouldn't exist


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 22, 2013)

Freek said:


> And now for a few pictures, all done with natural lighting
> The burl is nice, but looks a little flat for my taste.
> 
> And I think I found what's off - the neck edges are sharp end edgy like hell  , as you can clearly see on the second to last picture. Compared to an old RG (last picture) - which is done right and has that rich rosewood I tried to describe.
> ...



Every Premium I've tried has had atrocious fretwork. They really cut corners in all the wrong areas. The neck looks awesome though. A prestige version of this guitar would be awesome.


----------



## Eviga (Sep 23, 2013)

Prestige model with the same specs but a fixed bridge and
HH PU config. -> The perfect Ibanez! (At least for me)


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Freek said:


> And now for a few pictures, all done with natural lighting
> The burl is nice, but looks a little flat for my taste.
> 
> And I think I found what's off - the neck edges are sharp end edgy like hell  , as you can clearly see on the second to last picture. Compared to an old RG (last picture) - which is done right and has that rich rosewood I tried to describe.
> ...



All of my premiums have needed the fret edges fine-tuned with my stumac tool. The good news is anyone can do it and then they are fine.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 23, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> Its a shame they didn't just do this with the Prestige line. I'm sure those problems wouldn't exist



It has to do with finances. I still have two premiums, but wont buy anymore I don't think.


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 23, 2013)

You mean finances for Ibanez or consumers?


----------



## arcadia fades (Sep 23, 2013)

in your second photo that fretboard certainly looks nasty, do not want levels


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 23, 2013)

lawizeg said:


> You mean finances for Ibanez or consumers?



It's significantly cheaper to produce those guitars in Indo. Japan ibby's cost big bucks for the most part.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Sep 23, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Every Premium I've tried has had atrocious fretwork. They really cut corners in all the wrong areas. The neck looks awesome though. A prestige version of this guitar would be awesome.



Try the RG721rw, I have tried the grey and red quilt 870's, not impressed by those, tried the 721 on the same day, this definitely feels the most "prestige" of the bunch, other than the 920mqm, especially the maple one, I've only heard and seen good things with it, I'm going to scrimp and save for one instead of a new cab I like it that much.

Which have you tried?


----------



## Orange Jackson (Sep 23, 2013)

You said "*Bubinga" ..*buubiingaaaa, bobingaa!! ..bubinga HEhehehehe hm.


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 23, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> It's significantly cheaper to produce those guitars in Indo. Japan ibby's cost big bucks for the most part.



I see...that's true. I get that, i guess it won't change now, eh? I've heard premium's can be very decent, but that review(and some others) has me staying away from this model til I can actually try it..


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 9, 2013)

For UK folk:

Ibanez RG970WBWZ Walnut Burst from Merchant City Music

£749


----------



## Forkface (Apr 14, 2014)

So, besides Freek, anybody else got one of these? I'm wondering if the issues on his guitar are common or he just got one of those "first batch problems guitar".

I'm almost completely set on getting one, but...


----------



## PBGas (Apr 14, 2014)

I had a UV70, the sea foam Jem and the 7 string premium with the nice quilt top...I think it was the 920 or something like that......

I don't have any of them any longer. They were nice for the price point but like someone else said, fretwork was lousy and uneven. I had issues with the necks moving on all of them. The UV70 was sent back to the distributor as a defective unit. 

Won't be going down that road again. On the other scale.....my Jem FP2, and JS2410 are fantastic instruments.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Apr 20, 2014)

An RG721RW with a rosewood neck would be just UHMAZING


----------



## Actionman (May 9, 2014)

They have one available in Canada from Quest Musique
$1000

Nice guitar but not into the whammy/middle pickup
I came close to buying it but have opted for a 721MFMA
Wanted a hardtail/maple neck Ibby

Premium RG970WBWZ - Ibanez Guitars - Quest Musique


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 9, 2014)

amazing.. I want one.. now.. Love my RG927, but I haven't played a premium that's a sixer, yet.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 11, 2014)

I wanna buy it just for the neck alone.


----------

